# Smoking Sliced Cheese



## exhaustedspark (Jul 4, 2011)

When i first started smoking Cheese is was the 5 lb sliced for sandwich type.

I was using Safeway brand. They break apart in to 3 sections. all of them do from what i see.

I have a big chief smoker and the instructions say to use tin foil and poke holes with tooth pick. Do not do that. You just end up with hard slivers of smoke and none smoked cheese.

Ok What i do is slice the blocks so i have 9 stacks per block.

Then wrap in cheese cloth. I Smoke for 3 pans adjust for how ever you like.

Really you have my permission.

Now the big chief does get warm / hot and it will melt the slices to stick together but it is delicious. I have done Cream cheese this way along with the processed cheese. Swiss and Yeller.

Turns out great.

Karl


----------

